# So this Pioneer "premium" audio...



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

not very good, the trim rings rattle on the 6x9 "subs", child latch covers rattle, tension bars in the trunk rattle, bass is muddy, highs are weak, mids are subpar. I haven't heard the base system, but this isn't a very good system.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree. If I could re-purchase my car, I'd skip the Pioneer. I wanted the sunroof which was about a $1000 option. I got the sun/sport/sound package or whatever the heck they called it which got me the sunroof/Pioneer and RS packages for $2000 with a $1000 package discount, so it was basically the "upgraded" sound system for free, so I took it as it was the color I wanted and every other option what I was looking for. In hindsight, I see why they were basically giving the Pioneer system away for free. Additionally, we lose the storage compartment above the touch screen with that silly center speaker.

I've been able to achieve a sound I can live with by adjusting the EQ as follows. Bass 2-3 clicks from the bottom. mids left alone and treble 2-3 clicks up from center.

I just read a post a few days ago where a member replaced the door tweeters with alpines and reported significant improvement. I'm tempted to do that as well once Michigan's weather gets its head out of its a** and warms up some.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

GF thinks it's fine, but you should hear the logic7 system in the BMW... 14 speakers, DSP for front stage, no rattles. That and the newer harmon/kardon stuff in Audi are the benchmarks. The pioneer is a clockradio in comparison.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Normally, I would say Bose is junk, but the Bose system I had in my Oldsmobile before this was far superior to the Pioneer and I always just considered it adequate when I had that car.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bose is pretty hit or miss... generally I agree "no highs, no lows, must be Bose".... interestingly the BOSE system in C6 corvette is *inferior* to the base system (and I have the base system for this reason in mine), however the BOSE was pretty good in my FD RX7's


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok but not worth the extra cost.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the pioneer system and it sounds very good. Even my friend who use to work at car audio place says for factory its a good system. I think all you guys you have issue need to mess with the tone settings and make sure you have a good quality signal or cd. If you say your usb or ipod music doesn't sound good then you either have a low quality rip or you downloaded a low quality mp3. 

No your not going to get super low base but for most music its fine.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> I have the pioneer system and it sounds very good. Even my friend who use to work at car audio place says for factory its a good system. I think all you guys you have issue need to mess with the tone settings and make sure you have a good quality signal or cd. If you say your usb or ipod music doesn't sound good then you either have a low quality rip or you downloaded a low quality mp3.
> 
> No your not going to get super low base but for most music its fine.


If you think it sounds good, don't ever listen to a harmon kardon/logic7/bang & olufsen OEM system. The pioneer highs are tinny, the mids not well pronounced and the lows are made with 6x9s in the rear deck free airin' it.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> GF thinks it's fine, but you should hear the logic7 system in the BMW... 14 speakers, DSP for front stage, no rattles. That and the newer harmon/kardon stuff in Audi are the benchmarks. The pioneer is a clockradio in comparison.


You may be correct in your assessment of the particular sound systems, but, in my opinion, not really fair to compare the Cruze to BMW, Audi, etc.

...probably could buy 2 Cruze's, for either of the others.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> If you think it sounds good, don't ever listen to a harmon kardon/logic7/bang & olufsen OEM system. The pioneer highs are tinny, the mids not well pronounced and the lows are made with 6x9s in the rear deck free airin' it.


Mine sounds just fine too, and I have installed systems that have won local audiophile contests. I know what quality sounds like. You won't get that with a 600$ option and I didn't expect to. What I did get was worth the cost of the option. This system will be just fine for my everyday drivers. My toy though, will be getting the full treatment as soon as the go fast/appearance mods are completed.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

MiamiMichael said:


> You may be correct in your assessment of the particular sound systems, but, in my opinion, not really fair to compare the Cruze to BMW, Audi, etc.
> 
> ...probably could buy 2 Cruze's for either of the others.


it's a $445 upgrade for the pioneer, just stating it isn't worth $445 *shrug*


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> it's a $445 upgrade for the pioneer, just stating it isn't worth $445 *shrug*


It's quite worth it if that is all you want to spend on a system. If you have aspirations of using aftermarket parts, then do NOT get the pioneer system. For what you pay for it, it is worth it.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

it is just CARDINALLY wrong to use freeair 6x9s to produce bass, didn't the cobalts and g5's have a real subwoofer in them?


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

ls3c6 said:


> it's a $445 upgrade for the pioneer, just stating it isn't worth $445 *shrug*


...but, that is not what you said. 

...you compared the Cruze, to BMW and Audi.

...but, we still are friends


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> I have installed systems that have won local audiophile contests.


What class of SQC have you competed in? and where?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

AMS (Auto Marketing Systems) in Madison WI used to host these, not sure if they do anymore or not. Being with children now I have not the time nor the wallet for it. Used to be a blast and interesting to see the custom installations folks come up with. The systems I won with all had Boston pro components, eclipse head units and either soundstream reference A/B amps or Phoenix Gold amps. If you are up on current systems, you should know those are all older components. I still have a ref 604 and 500 I plan to use on the GXP. Boston/Eclipse and PG are all subpar now but years ago, they were top shelf. The stuff they put out now I would not use.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My pass door pioneer speaker acts up randomly and will sound fine then start to pop and crackle. If radio is left off for a few days will be back to normal then act up maybe half hour of listening. Any known problem or any suggested replacement front door speakers?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Only Pioneer I would buy it Pioneer Premier, good stuff. Pioneer elite for the house kicks ass to.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Pioneer in my diesel and think the $445 upgrade is well worth it. You couldn't spend $445 on the base system and get it better, that's for sure. The bass sounds good, the highs are great, mids better than average for sure. I would recommend it. But then I'm not hammering out over bassed rap crap either trying to annoy the next county with my music. It is what it is...a good buy for the extra $$$.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP: What??? You didn't listen to one with your music before you bought it???? I did, didn't think it was worth it, and made a different choice.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know how the Pioneer system compared to the base system, but I wanted the RS pkg and sunroof so it was cheaper to go with the Sun, Sound, and Sport pkg and get all three than just the RS and sunroof. I do know it doesn't sound near as good as the Bose systems in my Silverado and Acadia, though. Even playing with the bass, midrange, and treble EQ settings, the bass is still muddled and the highs aren't very crisp. But it's not so bad I want to tear the system out.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm a new Cruze Diesel owner with the premium sound. Comparing it to my 2010 Malibu with premium sound, the Cruze system is not a move up but for the majority of the time (passengers in the front seat only) it sounds pretty good. I do think it is odd that the rear door speakers contribute so little and that leaves nothing but bass in the back. Like many, I find the bass a little overwhelming at default so I've dialed mine back a bit, something that I had to do on the Malibu also.


----------

